# Doesn't quite stop



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

So Aspen just had a minor procedure done. The cyst, on his left back foot between the 3rd and 4th digits, was removed under dexdomitor, and local. When the doctor was in there, he was in there pretty deep, he found a tiny tiny black looking rock thing embedded deep in his skin. Crossing my fingers that it was the culprit after all these months. But now another problem, it won't stop bleeding. The doctor did hit an arterial vein but I would imagine it would have stopped by now. I have it tightly, not too tight, wrapped in gauze and vetrap right now but it's still bleeding I believe. Is this normal?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Poor Aspen, he's really had a rough go of it lately..What stops bleeding? Can you use the powder they use for the nails? I have no idea really just a guess..Hope he's better soon!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

The vet is aware that he tore an artery? Or a vein?

Is it seeping or spurting...that is how u tell. Can u get his paw raised higher? Will he let u?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

magicre said:


> The vet is aware that he tore an artery? Or a vein?
> 
> Is it seeping or spurting...that is how u tell. Can u get his paw raised higher? Will he let u?


Why higher? He will let me, but it's wrapped really good so you can't see much.

ETA: Yes, the doctor is aware that he hit a vein. Oh, and it is seeping.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Poor Aspen, he's really had a rough go of it lately..What stops bleeding? Can you use the powder they use for the nails? I have no idea really just a guess..Hope he's better soon!


I really don't want to use quick stop powder on an incision. Yes, this past year and a half has been hell for him.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I used quick stop on a friend's dog that jumped through a window and slit his whole wrist open. But he went straight through the main vein. It was our only choice on the way to the vet and it did help slow the bleeding. But if he isn't bleeding profusely I wouldn't recommend it. 

Elevation helps stop the blood from flowing so quickly. You can also use a cold pack to try and get it to slow down a bit.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Will he let you wrap it quite tightly, putting pressure on it to try and get it to clot and stop bleeding? An ice pack sounds good too, it will constrict the veins/arteries. Raising the paw is another way, it needs to be above heart level, but that's kindof difficult to do with a dog for any reasonable amount of time.
On the other hand, I'm so glad they found something, it's so good to find out why something like that happened. 
Poor Aspen, he is such a sweetie, please give him a hug from me, I hate to think of him hurting for any reason.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Will he let you wrap it quite tightly, putting pressure on it to try and get it to clot and stop bleeding? An ice pack sounds good too, it will constrict the veins/arteries. Raising the paw is another way, it needs to be above heart level, but that's kindof difficult to do with a dog for any reasonable amount of time.
> On the other hand, I'm so glad they found something, it's so good to find out why something like that happened.
> Poor Aspen, he is such a sweetie, please give him a hug from me, I hate to think of him hurting for any reason.


Yes, it is wrapped tightly, but not incredibly tight. It is raised above heart level...I put a big blanket under his foot...he's been like this for about 15 minutes.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Update: From what I can tell, I don't see any blood seeping through the gauze anymore. He has been like this for about 1.5-2 hours. When should I take the pressure bandage off?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Crap! Well, took him out to do his business and I'm guessing from him walking, it started to bleed again. *sigh* Dogs' gotta potty...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is fairly normal for foot incisions. Most of them bleed a lot. 

I would keep the bandage tightly wrapped for at least 24 hours. Try not to let him move it as much as possible. I would also ice pack it for 15-20 minutes every few hours. Icing it will help constrict the blood vessels which should decrease bleeding. 

Try not to worry about it too much. Just keep it wrapped well. If its still seeping tomorrow, I would have the doc look at it again.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Why higher? He will let me, but it's wrapped really good so you can't see much.
> 
> ETA: Yes, the doctor is aware that he hit a vein. Oh, and it is seeping.


ok. higher than his heart means the blood would have to go uphill....so it slows down the bleeding naturally.

because he had a surgical procedure, it's not uncommon for blood to seep into the tissues and keep bleeding and appear not to clot. it will, eventually....

using whatever they are called to stop razor nicks...can't remember the name is not a bad idea.....

if he hasn't stopped tomorrow, i'd be calling the vet again.

but it's not a panic situation.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

So I took him in this morning because it was still bleeding a bit and he looked at it. He said it's nothing to worry about. Incisions on toes, sometimes take a couple of days to fully stop bleeding. So we just went ahead and put on a very well wrapped, tight pressure bandage. I forgot the name of the cream he put on the gauze. It will stay on for 24 hours or a bit more.

ETA: I really appreciate all the info...but I don't know what it is...I just don't feel comfortable putting quick stop on an incision like this.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad to hear all is well. Might have been either panalog or silver sulfadiazine cream....either one is good for wounds


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

That's the one...silver sulfadiazine. Here's his foot...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awwww, poor baby. 
Glad everything's going well, it won't be long before he's up and running again.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, that's good news.....i hope he heals quickly...

man, these dogs.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope it heals quickly!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Update: Got some of the results back from the culture, some are still pending, and e. coli is what was in there. He is on the correct antibiotic, amoxicillin, as that is what e. coli is sensitive to. I just don't know how in the world he got that...probably from scratching the ground with his back feet like he does after he goes potty.


----------

